
Girls’ comparative advantage in reading helps explain the gender gap in STEM - johnny313
https://www.pnas.org/content/116/31/15435
======
Bostonian
I submitted a blog post, which has been flagged, about this paper:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20865700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20865700)
.

------
pmdulaney
I'm not able to read your post; is that normal for flagged posts?

~~~
Bostonian
I guess so. The blog post is
[https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/09/gi...](https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/09/girls-
comparative-advantage-in-reading-can-largely-explain-the-gender-gap-in-math-
related-fields.html) .

